# Sonicwall Content Filtering issue...



## Trent005 (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm new to IT, and have been put in charge of managing our servers hile my boss is on vacation. 
We currently have a Sonicwall Network Security Appliancehttp://www.tek-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=1670350# that handles our Firewall/VPN and have web content filtering set in place. I have a user who belongs to 2 CFS policy groups that we have set up. I've double checked with Active Directory, and he is a member of both groups.

Now here's my problem. This person SHOULD have access to Job searches/ and Restaurantshttp://www.tek-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=1670350#, but receives a "content blocked" message on his browser. It appears to me that the settings in Sonicwall are correct, as well with AD member groups. My knowledge with Sonicwall is lacking, so i'm hoping someone will have an idea that will point me in the right direction!
Thanks
Trent...


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

If you are blocking by catergories some things can be classed by sw to be in two catergories so if allowed in one but the other catergory is blocked then the domain or website will be blocked by default.

You can create exclusions for websites and domains to be excluded from CFS.


----------



## Trent005 (Dec 24, 2011)

Well according to the settings, the categories are allowed on both Policy groups. Unfortunately I don't have specific domains to add to the exceptions list. He has to be able to Google job searches for a client. 
Your post does however make me think that perhaps he was put into another group with limited privileges. Thanks, I'll be able to look at this on Monday. 

Merry Christmas, and thanks again.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

You could try adding an exclusion on google as that may fall under a catergory.

You may be right about the priviledges glad to be of a help.

Please update us with the results.

Merry christmas to you and you are welcome.


----------

